# Your city logos?



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

*Madrid*

*Comunidad de Madrid:*










*City of Madrid:*









El Oso (The Bear) Madroño statue in the city centre:










*Promotion of the city:*










*Metro Madrid:*



















*REAL MADRID FC:*










*Atletico de Madrid:*


----------



## trelemorele (Jun 24, 2007)

sämelihülz, that's not a place for buildings' pictures. Especially that large.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

trelemorele said:


> sämelihülz, that's not a place for buildings' pictures. Especially that large.


Indeed. We need to stick with logos.


----------



## MikeN716 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Buffalo*

City flag...









NHL-Buffalo Sabres(new logo)...









NHL-Buffalo Sabres- orginal and best logo...









NFL- Buffalo Bills...









Triple A Baseball- Buffalo Bisons(Cleveland Indians farm club)...

















NPSL soccer- Queen City F.C.









NLL Lacrosse- Buffalo Bandits...









Semi-Pro football- Buffalo Gladiators...


----------



## SRW (Jan 6, 2008)

Adelaide, Australia's first incorporated city.

Coat of Arms:









Armorial Flag:









Branding logo:









Public transport system:










In order, the local soccer, Australian rules (two clubs) and basketball club logos:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong


----------



## VZN (Aug 18, 2007)

*LOS ANGELES*:

*Flags/Seals*:

Our flag:










Our city seal/coat of arms:










Our county seal:










*Sports Teams*:

L.A. Dodgers Logo:










L.A. Angels of Anaheim Logo:










L.A. Lakers Logo:










L.A. Clippers Logo:










L.A. Kings Logo:










L.A. Galaxy Logo:










*Cultural/City Landmarks*:

Palm Trees:










Hollywood Sign:










Watts Towers:










Griffith Observatory:










Lowriders:










U.S. Bank Tower


----------



## Leeds No.1 (Jul 26, 2004)

On behalf of London:


----------



## coa190 (Jul 11, 2007)

LV994-CB said:


> Riga logo in NATO summit:
> 
> uke:


----------



## kpexpress42 (Dec 15, 2007)

San Diego Trolley


















GO PADS!!




































They don't call her "America's Finest City" for nothing.


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

Milan City Logo:



An ancient City Logo:



AC Milan Football club:



International Football Club Milano:



Olimpia Basket Club Milano:


----------



## ozanoral (Dec 12, 2007)

(Besiktas-Eagle)










(Fenerbahce)










(Galatasaray-Lion)


----------



## vnox (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nancy*




















Urban community:










Football club:










Baskettball club:









Promotional logo:


----------



## pau-chin (Jan 27, 2007)

martin/slovakia

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

*Antwerp*

*Logo*









Weapon Shield









Municipal flag









Royal Antwerp FC (football/soccer)









Germinal Beerschot (football/soccer)









Port of Antwerp









Our beer! De Koninck


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Funny to make a thread about logo's  Really like the logo's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Grenoble*

City logo









modern coat of arms









Urban community









Football club,Grenoble Foot 38









Rugby club,FC Grenoble Rugby









Ice Hockey club,Les Bruleurs de Loups

















Olympic logo


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

BRISBANE City Council Logo









Brisbane Marketing Logos

















Brisbane World Expo 88









Brisbane Commonwealth Games 1982 logo









J


----------



## Pickle33 (Feb 7, 2007)

Leeds No.1 said:


> On behalf of London:


This is the official (historic) London flag and coat of arms..



















The moto means "Lord Direct Us".


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Some logos for my city, Hoofddorp;

Shoppingmall;









Soccer;









Hospital;









Other game;









And some of Rotterdam;

Architecture;


























Soccer;









Coat of Arms;









Metro;









Landmark;


















Flag;









Port of Rotterdam;


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

from Tel Aviv, with love 

City's Coat of Arms


City's Flag


Maccabi Tel Aviv Basketball Team - One of the leading teams in Europe


Maccabi's home - Nokia Arena


One of the most famous landmarks of T.A. and Israel - The Azrieli Center


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

athens city logo








athens flag








athens metro


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Liberec CoA








Flag








Knight Roland








New logo








Sport logos - Liberec 2009;Hockey;Football;Basketball;Floorball..








































Liberec region CoA








Liberec region logo


----------



## alsen strasse 67 (Jan 2, 2007)

Wroclaw

Coat of Arms










Flag










Logo


----------

